# Sleeping On Latex



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Have any of you ever transitioned to a latex foam mattress from a box-spring and coils? I was always worried about how warm I would get sleeping on foam, but my Doc says that latex foam can sleep as cool as coils. He says the heat problem was, and still is, common on standard memory foam. I made a joke here once about making a bed out of several rolls of TBG and a giant pouch. Now I'm seriously considering buying a natural latex bed. God love irony!

Any help on what to expect?


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Curious to see a picture of your bed frame and headboard that goes with that TBG mattress.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

This is the one I'm considering:










It's the Botanical Bliss by PlushBeds. Supposed to be the bee's knees for old bones...

The TBG bed was a joke illustrating the engrossing nature of our hobby.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

My wife and need a new bed. I will look into this for sure.. I will tell her it is for our backs and health reasons... but it is really because I love latex. I always will.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> This is the one I'm considering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old bones my ass that things sweet! :O

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My friend, you will sleep like a baby. You'll never look back. Best move I think I've ever made. Enjoy


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A Princess couldn't find a pea under that one!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

No kidding, huh Joe? Doc was on about it too. He recommended this model, said he kicked himself in the butt for not doing it sooner.

I didn't know they existed prior to 3 days ago. Go latex! :banana:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We've had a Temperpedic for several years now and love it. I struggle with arthritis and wake up hurtn anyway but not nearly as bad since we got the new mattress. I don't think that you will regret it. It seems like it took a couple of nights to get used to it then we never looked back.
If you want to treat yourself to something special, this is it


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, that cinched it. Ordered. 100 day free trial period and a 25 year warranty...

Bring on the Sandman!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Visited the website - very impressive product, quite affordable when on sale. We don't need a bed presently but it's bookmarked - thank you.*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

You are most welcome Alfred. I hope it works out. I'll keep you abreast.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Ordered on 05 OCT. Arrived unscathed via FedEx on 11 Oct. 10" King. Came in 2 boxes, each weighing 1.5 tons. This mattress, when assembled, is heavy enough to have things orbiting it. I may have tilted the house. I got the medium-firm version. Doc said he had the medium, but I've always preferred a firmer surface.

Last night was first night. Very different. No hot spots. Perfectly firm. I sleep on my side. Hips and back felt great when I woke. I got the latex pillows too. Also heavy. Delightfully cool. Fills all the gap twixt my shoulder and neck without having to use origami on a standard pillow.

I did wake with less stiffness. So far I'm very impressed. Mrs. Hulla sleeps on her stomach. She's diggin' it. I'll know much more in a week... :sleepy:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, the sleep surface is a marvel. I have no regrets. Mrs. Hulla may exchange the top layer on her side for a medium, medium-firm is a bit too firm for her. It's cool that she can do that.

We've both ditched the pillows. I sleep with 3 and keep them moving while I rest. All of them will have done somersaults, cartwheels, backflips, and been twisted like pretzels during the eight-hour cycle. These pillows are simply too heavy. Their weight, combined with what my wife describes as an "off-putting squishyness," can make it sometimes feel like you're rolling a carcass instead of flipping your pillow.

Worth it? Yes. We're absolutely keeping the mattress. A third of our lives, right? I wish I'd gotten it long ago...


----------

